# Battery Life On 4.2.2 - Comments and Concerns



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

How do you feel about the new update in regards to battery life? I have had a pretty noticeable difference from 4.2.1, which I thought was weird because the changes weren't supposed to be that substantial.

How is your battery life? Is it better, or is it just me?


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

It feels better. I'm actually getting 7+ hours with 2-2.5 hours of screen time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

it feels better to me, but i have been on crazy schedule with weird usage since 4.2.2 hit, so i don't have anything to compare it to yet. numbers reveal similar battery life, but like i said, been some unusual usage on my part.


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

been pretty good so far, had a weird hiccup today though. the phone drained from 82% to 17% in less than 2 hours, about 45 min screen on. when i put my spare battery in, it went back to normal.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

4.2.2 has been wonderful for me in regards to battery life. I was running shiny 4.2.1 and dirty flashed to 4.2.2 and I haven't looked back. On any previous version I've always worried about making it through the day. on 4.2.2 it's not even a concern. here are battery life shots from the past 3 days.

today: 15 hours with 1.5 hours screen time a small charge while playing ingress this afternoon 50% left
yesterday: 14 hours with almost 3 Hours screen time 11% left
sunday: almost 17 hours with 1.5 hours screen time 9% left

this is all with the stock battery 3 gmail account and data sync on. mainly on WiFi. the biggest difference with 4.2.2 us that my phone actually sleeps now. before I'd always have wake locks.

setup verizon GNex LTE on shiny 4.2.2 running francos 4.2.2 kernel

edit: I tried to add my screen shots but could only add two of them I'll attach the other one tomorrow. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7175 (Dec 29, 2012)

wdswds said:


> been pretty good so far, had a weird hiccup today though. the phone drained from 82% to 17% in less than 2 hours, about 45 min screen on. when i put my spare battery in, it went back to normal.


Who! 60%+ drain in 2 hours. S*** would scare me. Did you figure out what it was from?

I've only used xylon 422 which is a hybrid, uses 421 kernel. I heard muzzys 422 can use 422 kernels though. Anybody tried that? Or another vzw build thats running 422 kernels. I really want to try ak pirate 700 4.2.2.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

7175 said:


> Who! 60%+ drain in 2 hours. S*** would scare me you figure out what it was from?
> 
> I've only used xylon 422 which is a hybrid, uses 421 kernel. I heard muzzys 422 can use 422 kernels though. Anybody tried that? Or another vzw build thats running 422 kernels. I really want to try ak pirate 700 4.2.2.


Project Elite over on droid forums is 4.2.2 with binaries and a 4.2.2 kernel specifically designed for the ROM. Plenty of features and no Bugs that i have found.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

psu_tb said:


> this is all with the stock battery 3 gmail account and data sync on. mainly on WiFi. the biggest difference with 4.2.2 us that my phone actually sleeps now. before I'd always have wake locks.


I have the opposite problem, on 4.2.2 My battery drains really fast because of random wakelocks. Lots of drain from "Android OS" and even wakelocks from "Phone", even when I havent even called (or received) and calls yet that day. I will definitely be going back to 4.2.1 until this gets sorted out.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> I have the opposite problem, on 4.2.2 My battery drains really fast because of random wakelocks. Lots of drain from "Android OS" and even wakelocks from "Phone", even when I haven't even called (or received) and calls yet that day. I will definitely be going back to 4.2.1 until this gets sorted out.


what rom are you using? and did you wipe anything when you went to 4.2.2
also are you on a custom kernel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

psu_tb said:


> what rom are you using? and did you wipe anything when you went to 4.2.2
> also are you on a custom kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Vanir ROM and also tried a CM10 build, of course I wiped. I never dirty flash anything
Tried: Lean, AK, Faux, and Franco kernels. All had the same issue.


----------



## psu_tb (Aug 18, 2011)

i haven't tried either of those. i used to run bugless beast but switch to shiny for jelly bean. Baldwin made two 4.2.2 roms the first one wasn't great on battery life. but the 2nd included the updated 4.2.2 binaries and it is much better. i also run franco's nightly 365 with it.

i have to wonder if the same binaries are included in those roms or not. my guess is that's why you are seeing the poor battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm running MMuzzy 4.2.2 with no problems. I'm at 17 Hours with 1H 20M screen on time and I have 43% battery left. I've been on 4G LTE all day. Loving life with this set up.


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> I have the opposite problem, on 4.2.2 My battery drains really fast because of random wakelocks. Lots of drain from "Android OS" and even wakelocks from "Phone", even when I havent even called (or received) and calls yet that day. I will definitely be going back to 4.2.1 until this gets sorted out.


What are "wake locks?" I always saw them listed but didnt know what a lot or little was. In 3hr 55min under android system in GSam battery monitor it says 575 wakelocks?!? Maps says 2901? Not possible right?


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

7175 said:


> Who! 60%+ drain in 2 hours. S*** would scare me. Did you figure out what it was from?
> 
> I've only used xylon 422 which is a hybrid, uses 421 kernel. I heard muzzys 422 can use 422 kernels though. Anybody tried that? Or another vzw build thats running 422 kernels. I really want to try ak pirate 700 4.2.2.


Never figured it out. but thankfully i haven't seen it since.


----------

